# anyone use boot chains while snowblowing



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

So this week we had little ice storm then a few days later we got a decent dump of white gold.while doing the driveway I busted my ass on 2 driveways which one is fairly steep. I looked at maybe buying some icetreckers ,yaktrax or something like that.i figured I could use them at work but not sure if anyone has there reviews on them so I dont end up buying junk. I have busted my ass 4 times this winter which is a record for me.


----------



## mtd1024 (Feb 2, 2014)

People fall more the older they get. Might be time to put a for sale sign on the snowblower and hangup your snowblower boots.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have YakTrax for my boots. I wear them on icy days and out on the ice for ice fishing. They are better than nothing. Some of my friends have a kind of triangular spike setup that you can add to your boots. Not sure what they are called. They got them at EMS store....about 50 bucks I think. They are much better. MH


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

My father has some that have long thin springs in an X pattern on the bottom. I think they're the Yak Trax. I always think the springs will spin but they don't.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

I use STABILicers Lite - Snow & Ice Cleats and they keep me upright on my steep driveway.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

nt40lanman said:


> I think they're the Yak Trax.


I tried these a few years back. I completely tore them up after a couple uses.

I ultimately found the Columbia Ice Dragon boot (mentioned in another thread this morning) and have found them to be a good solution, but not perfect. Ice is a tough surface to conquer.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I use the Korker's extreme ice cleats. It goes over your boot or shoe, has 40 screw in replaceable carbide tips. I have never fallen on my steep driveway with these. There are many products to see at the korker's website. Read the descriptions carefully as the less expensive versions have replaceable push in cleats instead of the screw in ones. The replacement model version of my set is called Casttrax. 

Fishing Cleated Overshoe | CastTrax | Korkers


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

mtd1024 said:


> People fall more the older they get. Might be time to put a for sale sign on the snowblower and hangup your snowblower boots.
> 
> Just fyi I wouldnt consider my self to old(33).some drives I do are fairly steep an with ice hiding under the snow its difficult enough to walk no matter if your young or old.i do a couple of these drives each time we get snow since they are little old lady which are widows that dont need to be trying to shovel snow esply in freezing cold.
> I found a pair of yaktrarx pros to tryout .If they fall apart I can order something else .I figured something better than nothing.


----------



## TooTall9957 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have the heavy duty Yaktrax and love them! I wear them when it's icy under the snow.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I've had a few close call slips and sprung for a set at LL Baan. They're like silicone lace slippers with embeded cleats. I have only used them for a small session so far but look forward to using them when appropriate. My wife has had a pair for a few years and swears by them. If they fail it's a lifetime replacement and L L Bean is local. for $20 they are worth a try!

Pete


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd go with either one.

Lee Valley Tools - Item Search


----------



## hunterdude (Dec 30, 2013)

Find yourself and old pair of boots, buy some small hex head machine screws and make yourself a pair, I made myself some for ice fishing, best thing since sliced bread


----------



## rnlocnil (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone try putting a bunch of screws in the bottom of a cheap pair of boots that have thick soles? I think some people do this to car tires for ice racing. Don't do this if you're going to walk hundreds of miles. I used to have steel studded tires on my bicycle and fell down 5 times the first snowy day after they wore out.


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

I use some cheap ones($6/pair) I got at Ocean State Job Lot every time I'm out moving snow. They work just fine & dandy for me.


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

hunterdude said:


> Find yourself and old pair of boots, buy some small hex head machine screws and make yourself a pair, I made myself some for ice fishing, best thing since sliced bread





rnlocnil said:


> Anyone try putting a bunch of screws in the bottom of a cheap pair of boots that have thick soles? I think some people do this to car tires for ice racing. Don't do this if you're going to walk hundreds of miles. I used to have steel studded tires on my bicycle and fell down 5 times the first snowy day after they wore out.


Apparently hunterdude has.


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

bump


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I use that heavy duty Yaxtrax call the Yaxtrax pro. Whenever there is any frozen surface under the snow I put them on I don't even think twice. Basically if my driveway was not bare pavement before the snow I will use them 

Think I paid less than 30 bucks for them they are great.
Amazon has them for less than I paid locally.

http://www.amazon.com/Yaktrax-Traction-Cleats-Black-Medium/dp/B001CZEYGI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1423632671&sr=8-2&keywords=yaktrax+pro


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I use that heavy duty Yaxtrax call the Yaxtrax pro. Whenever there is any frozen surface under the snow I put them on I don't even think twice. Basically if my driveway was not bare pavement before the snow I will use them
> 
> Think I paid less than 30 bucks for them they are great.
> Amazon has them for less than I paid locally.
> ...


I like the price of those. Do the coils have any points that dig into the icy surface?


----------

